

JavaScript console bookmarklet for any web page - ash
http://tlrobinson.net/misc/console_bookmarklet.html

======
ash
A short description:

The Console is a JavaScript console in bookmarklet form for executing
JavaScript code in any web page. Features auto-completion, line editing,
history, and more.

(from <http://tlrobinson.net/projects/js/>)

